# Finally Set up to Reload



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks to all the posts here and questions answered by the great members here, I just finished setting up my Lyman T-Mag press with Lee Dies in .45ACP and .270WIN. It is noce to have a rifle and pistol set up on the ame turret. I used the Lee Auto Disk powder measure, which I seem to really like, except I have to charge two dummies and dump them back into the hopper before I take a good charge. All the vibration from the first die must compact the powder a little.

I chose the turret style because there seems to be less chance of errors because I can concentrate on one function at a time instead of three or four.

I loaded up some .45ACP with win brass, Rainier 230gr TMJ with 6 gr Unique. Worked great yesterday at the range. Time to start tweaking the load to find out what the Sig really likes.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds like you are off to a great start.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome to the club (you'll be a brass whore now!!:anim_lol


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

The problem related to the initial lesser discharge of powder may be worked out, if the type of powder allows, by slightly and thorougly shaking by hand the hopper before screwing it into the die mouth. A littel shaking, in the fashion of mild vibration, causes a densification and homogeneization of the granular powder particles. Last time I tried it was all right from the first reload on...

A coupel of dummies won't hurt though.


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I leave the powder feeder screwed onto the top of the die, so shaking won't work. I don't mind dumping a few dummies back into it to be safe


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Congratulations.

Continue testing the first 2 or 3 charges to make certain things are as they should be.

:smt1099


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I also pull a charge every 10-15 to make sure things are staying the same. This has been a very fun and educational experience. I'm glad I took the time to learn.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Now that you are up and running, could you share a bit of info with those of us contemplating reloading.

1. What was the total cost of entry?
2. How much time/study went into getting started?
3. Have you calculated a cost per reloaded round? (My reloader charges me .17 for 40 cal and .19 for 45 ACP, using my brass)
4. How long does it take to set up and load XXX amount of rounds in a single loading session?
5. From answer #'s 1 and 3, one can calculate the total break even cost of ownership, excluding labor cost. (Could calculate and insert a labor cost thus increasing the break even point)

I'm interested to see how many rounds I'd have to load to make this investment worthwhile according to my lifestyle.

Thanks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's a little deal that will help you figure out cost per round. Good luck.
http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

220 Combat, I always zero out my scale and weigh the first few charges with my Pro Auto Disk for peace of mind. I dump them back into the hopper as I haven't spent the couple o'bucks for a funnel. Check your charge as often as you need to, to keep yourself in a comfortable frame of mind. Once I got to that point, I usually check the first and last charge for every box of 50 45ACP's I load for my Sig Sauer P220 Compact. It's nice loading your own, ain't it. And there're some real knowledgable guys on this site that can teach you and I all 'bout it. Keep us posted and be ready to share...


----------



## 220combat (Oct 26, 2007)

I haven't calculated the cost per round yet or my total cost of equipment. I'll figure it out soon.

What would cause powder to blow back when firing? I noticed with my loads that I was getting hit in the face with a tiny bit of something after each shot.


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Dsig1 said:


> Now that you are up and running, could you share a bit of info with those of us contemplating reloading.
> 
> 1. What was the total cost of entry?
> 2. How much time/study went into getting started?
> ...


Dsig1,
from my calcs I figured out a break even point of 3 months, firng 1000 38specials per month. My press is not a very costly one, I'm waiting to decide for another one.

Labour cost: you may construe it as an hobby so labour cost would be zero. Otherwise, if time at the bench means time subtracted to other lucrative occupations, you should buy one of the more advanced presses, capable of a high hourly production.
I'm thinking about that. It will only shift my breakeven point a few months ahead, and subtract max 1-2 hours a week to jobs.


----------

